# '' Archive '' est grisé (xcode 4.3.2)



## AnonyPro (13 Mai 2012)

Bonjour à tous,
Je viens (enfin) de terminer mon application iOS sauf qu'au moment ou je me dirige dans ''Product'' :







je m'aperçoit que ''Archive'' est grisé..






Comment remédier à cela ?
Merci d'avance...


----------



## CathyGYM (13 Mai 2012)

Normalement pour avoir accès au menu Archive, il faut que tu aies sélectionné un device et non le simulateur...


----------



## tatouille (16 Mai 2012)

l'app sera refusée ouf


----------

